# MOTHER and CHILD REUNION-Chinese-American



## luckytrim (Apr 11, 2008)

MOTHER and CHILD REUNION

4 cup steamed rice 
3/4 lb chicken thighs or chicken breasts 
1 onion 
1 2/3 cups soup stock (dashi) 
7 tbsp soy sauce 
4 tbsp mirin 
3 tbsp sugar 
4 eggs
PREPARATION:
Cook steamed rice. Cut chicken into bite-size pieces and thinly slice onion. Put dashi soup stock in a pan and heat. 
Add soy sauce, mirin, and sugar in the soup. Put chicken in the pan and simmer on low heat for a few minutes. Add onion slices to the pan and simmer for a few more minutes. Beat eggs in a bowl. Bring the soup to a boil, then pour the eggs over chicken and onion. Turn the heat down to low and put on a lid. After one minute, turn off the heat. To serve, first put steamed rice in a deep bowl, then place the chicken and egg on top of the rice. 
*Makes 4 servings


----------



## buckytom (Apr 11, 2008)

looks good lt. it's half way between chicken eggdrop soup anf young chow fried rice.


----------

